# The naughtiest cockapoo in Scotland!?!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

This is what I arrived home to yesterday! Just when I thought we were winning with the training! 









Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Emma, you must have some very big mice in your house! It can't have been that sweet, innocent little girl.........


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my she really went to town but the look on her face is one of 'what, what did I do, that wasn't me'.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

It wasnt her, it was her evil twin. You can tell by the red glowing eyes.......


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ummm .. I dont know what to say .. a BIG oh dear :S :S


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm with JoJo.... Oh Dear :S Lovely Poo though


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like she had fun. Love the look on her face


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Had to have another look at cheeky Maggie .. he he he .. I guess just get the hoover out and hide anything she can shred  

Maggie and Obi would get on well .. Clare said Obi likes to shred too  known as The Shredder


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol this is the first BIG mess she has ever made at over 10months I thought we would be near the end of this carry on. Gathered up what I could and hoovered the rest, didn't take as long as you would think but I did cry when I saw it! Emma x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Emma, no wondered you cried  I must say sorry but I did laugh


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol don't worry I've developed a sense of humour about it now! Emma x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha that pic is brilliant!!! love the innocent look on her face lol little monkey xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!! that was a party and a half!!!
how did she manage to get muffin tins in there too!!!
silly girl!! Lady is a shredder too....letters, tissues, any paper at all.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sorry but I can't stop laughing  that is just sooo funny  and the look on her face, it's as if she saying "what?" Lol. Thank you !!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Had to laugh - sorry, Emma


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> WOW!!!! that was a party and a half!!!
> how did she manage to get muffin tins in there too!!!
> silly girl!! Lady is a shredder too....letters, tissues, any paper at all.


Betty is a shredder too. I came home today to find that in the two hours before the dog walker had picked her up this morning she had got her nose into a carrier bag that had been tied closed and shredded tissues and cotton wool!!

Bless Maggie's face though!! That certainly looks like one hell of a mess to come home too!!!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aw I can imagine how upset seeing that would have made you..until I saw the culprit and had to smile. Its just a mess thats can be cleaned as long as she didnt eat anything nasty is healthy and is loved thats all that matters.

After seeing a the plight of a poor sheep dog on tv thats matted fur weighed 2 stone with cysts all over his body and tumours in his mouth who died from it all....
....well give her a cuddle!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

and there she is looking as 'good as gold' Priceless picture


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

She is not a fan of ARGOS then - wonder if she would have done that to Pets at Home catalogue? Very funny - sorry but I am laughing out loud! 
Love Cockapoos each and every one of them - they can't make you cross xx


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh dear maybe Argos don't do much dog stuff, at least you still have curtains!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Dexter1011 said:


> Oh dear maybe Argos don't do much dog stuff, at least you still have curtains!


And chairs to sit on, it did make me laugh, there but for the grace of god go all of us .............


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Bless you .... It's so hard to tell them off too when they look at you like that. Did she enjoy the muffins?

Kirsty xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Bless you .... It's so hard to tell them off too when they look at you like that. Did she enjoy the muffins?

Kirsty xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hillarious. I read your title and just laughed, you know from the title it was going to be carnage. I thought you were going to tell us a story about it and then realised that we actually had the full on photo instead.

Brilliant and such a lovely innocent look on her face too.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe she got upset because she couldn't get the hair straighteners that are by her feet to work  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

another Shredder to join the growing group. I had to laugh out loud. Perhaps she's a John Lewis girl


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol muffin tin was going to the bin and I had forgotten to lift it so that was my fault! Thank goodness she has never shown any interest in electricals always goes for anything paper! Emma x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this back I must have been on a respite, what an innocent face xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Classic 
Glad you can see the funny side now


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Oops, think Benson will have to stay in his crate!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG, I really laughed at that!! Just when you think you can trust them, good job they can't get on face book and invite their friends over for the party!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes - this was the thread, thanks, so funny to see it again and makes Dudley not look so bad now! mind you he has a habit of chewing permanent fixtures which I guess is worse.


----------

